# Philadelphia or South Jersey?



## librooks (Aug 12, 2002)

Are there any other people out there from South Jersey or Philadelphia? I'd love to join an in-person support group, but I can't find any in the area. I have gastroparesis (which causes stomach pain, indigestion, heartburn, queasiness, nausea) as well as IBS (bloating to the point of looking 9 months pregnant, excessive gas, stomach noise, pain, occasional constipation but rarely diarrhea).If I can't find a support group, it would be nice to at least meet with other people in my area. Maybe if we get enough people together we could form our own support group.I'm a 36-year old single woman from Cherry Hill who has had stomach problems all my life. My symptoms got much worse in 1997, when I ended up in the hospital and diagnosed with gastroparesis. It's been off and on since then, but it's made my life unmanageable because I never know when I'm going to feel sick.


----------



## Christi (Apr 26, 2002)

HiI live in northeast Philly,I to am 37 years oldI am married and have a 13 y/o daughter...I have IBS A B C D----A-abdominal pain, B-bloating, C-constipation and the big D-diarrhea....I know alot about gastroparesis my husband has it...I too look like I am about 9 months pregnant...I don't know of any support groups in this area..but I have'nt really looked...I will look in the Northeast Times (community paper)I will let u know what I find.....Chris


----------



## mrysgrl (May 9, 2002)

Hi,I am 44 female in Philadelphia. Have same problems, excessive wind, bloating. Don't know of any support groups in area.


----------



## mrysgrl (May 9, 2002)

I don't know if people want to meet or not, but have some IBS books, Eating for IBS, Digestive Wellness, etc. if anyone wants to borrow them.Good luck in finding an answer


----------

